# Do I need to import an image when I "Save As" in Photoshop?



## Mahombi (Apr 17, 2012)

Do images edited via the "Edit in Photoshop" and "Edit Original" option in LR, then saved as another version elsewhere, need to be imported back into Lightroom in order to appear in the Catalog? That's what is happening in my case.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 17, 2012)

Greetings, and welcome.

Yes, as you have discovered invoking the "Save As" command creates an image which Lightroom cannot track.  Lightroom remembers the original sent to Photoshop and, as long as you hit on the "Save" command, Lightroom will know where it is, what it is called, and keep it in the catalog. "Save As" breaks the link and forces you to either manually import the photo via the Import dialog or the Synchronize Folder option.


----------



## Mahombi (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for that Rikk. I thought it was because I chose the "Edit Original" option. Does the same apply if I "Save As"  with "Edit a Copy" or "Edit a Copy with Lightroom Adjustments"?


----------



## Karayuschij (Apr 18, 2012)

RikkFlohr said:


> "Save As" breaks the link and forces you to either manually import the photo via the Import dialog or the Synchronize Folder option.



I am used to edit photos in Photoshop and then to "Save As" these photos in jpeg format (from Photoshop), and they normally appears automatically as jpeg in the Lightroom library.
Maybe it works because I change the file format?


----------



## Mahombi (Apr 18, 2012)

Well Karayuschi, that is confusing me, as I too have been saving as Jpeg. Can anyone explain that?


----------



## Karayuschij (Apr 18, 2012)

Mahombi said:


> Well Karayuschi, that is confusing me, as I too have been saving as Jpeg. Can anyone explain that?



It has always worked for me using LR 3.X
Then there was a problem using LR4 with acr 6.7 as the "Save As" jpeg was not automatically imported in the LR4 library.
After having installed Photoshop CS6 the acr 7.0 has been installed too and the "Save As" started to import again automatically the jpeg in the LR library.

But in your profile infos I see that you are using LR 3.6, are you?


----------



## Mahombi (Apr 18, 2012)

Karayuschij said:


> But in your profile infos I see that you are using LR 3.6, are you?



Indeed I am.

I have since discovered that if I open my image as a Smart Object and save the edit as another version, it does appear in the Catalog.


----------

